# Audi 200 Avant floor drain



## cam_aaa_vr6 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all, i was curious if there is a floor drain in the 200s, I'm buying one that has sat for a while and there is a lot of water on the floor. Let me know where the plugs are if there are any, however any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------

